# am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd



## krauthi (1. Januar 2006)

nun ja 

da ja letztes jahr die tour schon so vielllllllllllll spaß ( und fisch ) gebracht hat wirds auch dieses jahr wieder nach Westkapelle gehen 
diesmal aber vielllllllllll früher (platzmangel am wasser )

wer ist dabei und welche fahrgemeinschaften können wir bilden 


TERMINÄNDERUNG : 15.juni.2006


krauthi
krauthis7
svitti
svitti´s vater




gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ahoi und frohes neues #h
bin dabei #6

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

alles klar  Mo


da wir ja  ca 3 stunden an fahrt einrechnen müssen  Heißt das diesmal  2 uhr nachts abfahrt   damit wir morgens so gegen 5 uhr  da uns noch ein geeignetes plätchen aussuchen können 

lachshaut  wird dan vorher  hier besorgt



tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ich denke das ich auch wieder dabei sein werde


----------



## mo jones (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

wie, wir jagen den kerl vom angelladen nicht aus dem bett ? :c
das war doch ne richtig feine einstimmung zu einem lustigen angeltag :q


----------



## krauthi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Mo   ich glaub wenn wir da morgens um 4,30 Uhr bei dem an dem wohnwagen klopfen     dan bekommen wir keine köder   sondern dan sind wir die köder


tot ziens


----------



## Maashunter (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Frank,werde mir den Termin mal merken,bin vieleicht an dem wochenende in Renesse ist ja nicht weit bis Westkapelle,bin jetzt 11 Jahre dort und habe noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt macht bestimmt Spass,höre gerade mein Sohn ist auch dabei.Ist denn zu dieser Zeit der Hornhecht aktiv oder warum dieser Termin. Gruss Josef


----------



## krauthi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ein sprichwort besagt

wenn der Rapps  gelb blüht 
der Hornhecht hoch fliegt 

und im mai kommen die hornhechte  an die küste  um sich zu paaren  

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> und im mai kommen die hornhechte  an die küste  um sich zu paaren
> 
> gruß krauthi




da gibts quasi keine Schonzeit#q
bin aber denke ich mal wieder dabei und nehme mir die Sonnencreme mit|supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

und nach dem erfolgreichen angeltag wieder gemeinsames essen an der pommes bude in westkapelle ?????


----------



## mo jones (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ja klar #6
und bringt genug kleingeld für mich mit :q


----------



## krauthis7 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

*hier noch mal die bilder vom 1 horni angeln* http://www.krauthis7.de/html/hornhechtangeln.html


----------



## krauthi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> und nach dem erfolgreichen angeltag wieder gemeinsames essen an der pommes bude in westkapelle ?????


 

klaro das ist doch ein wichtiges muss da noch anzufahren :q 


tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

martin melde dich es lohnt !!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Termin ist notiert -> werde schon am Vortag anreisen und das WE dableiben...


----------



## Angelbaby (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo zusammen!!!|wavey: 
Hab den ermin auch mal rot im Kalender angestrichen und Männe überzeugt! :m Also werden wir auch dabei sein!!!! :m *freu*


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

supi

dan sind wir ja schon zu  10 personen  die dan  das  ufer dort besetzen 



tot ziens


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

@ mac gill

besteht vieleicht die möglichkeit  das du uns (die erst donnerstag ankommen )  schon vorab  den Salm besorgen kannst ???

dan brauchen wir hier  nicht den teuren lachs zu kaufen 
ich denke mal   für jeden ein paket  Salm müsste reichen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> @ mac gill
> 
> besteht vieleicht die möglichkeit das du uns (die erst donnerstag ankommen ) schon vorab den Salm besorgen kannst ???
> 
> ...


könne dir ja das geld dafür  schon beim bootstreffen am 25-26 märz geben  ( habe ja eh noch was zu begleichen )

gruß krauthi


----------



## Lucio (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> supi
> dan sind wir ja schon zu  10 personen  die dan  das  ufer dort besetzen


Falsch zu 11 Personen:q Meinste ich lass mir das dieses Jahr etwa entgehen#6

Lucio


----------



## krauthi (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

hätte mich auch schwer getäuscht wenn du nicht mit dabei gewesen wärst


tot ziens


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Klaro kann ich (wie schon angeboten) den Köder kaufen.

Fahre mit der Familie schon Mittwochs Nachmittag hoch -> stehe dann mit Köder bereit. 

Es braucht also keiner meinen Campingplatzcheffe aus dem Bett zu klingeln...

Soll ich dann schon einen Strandbereich absperren :q :q :q
--> das wäre doch mal typisch deutsch, oder...


----------



## krauthi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ok mac Gill   dan sperre    für uns mal so ca 50 meter ufer ab   am besten mittig   da wo das fischrestaurant   ist  ( wc )  

aber wir sehen uns ja vorher noch in roemrond 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Paragon (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich habe mir den Termin mal vorgemerkt, kann es jetzt aber noch nicht sagen.

Mit welchen Montagen fischt Ihr so auf Hornis?

Höhre immer nur von Naturködern. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Spinrute? Wenn ja, welche Köder funzen?

Viele Grüße und hoffentlich klappt es zeitlich bei mir...
Paragon


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Spinköder sind die, die auch auf MeFo's genommen werden -> meine Favourites: Hansen Flash und Hansen Fight in verschiedenen Gewichten und Farbkombinationen.

Die meisten nutzen eine sachwere, schlanke Weitwurfpose, daran komt 1m - 1,5m Vorfach mit eine möglichst scharfen Haken. Dann ein Fischfetzen (1x2cm) drann und möglichst weit raus damit...


----------



## krauthis7 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

hy paragon wir angeln mit schwimmer  und extra langem vorfach als köder salm streifen ,rute 100-200 wurfgewicht dicke rolle mit viel schnur ca0.30 es gibt nicht viel dabei zu können must nur weit werfen können gruß krauthis7


----------



## Peter70 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hi
bin auch gerne mit dabei. Entweder übers Wochenende auf irgendeinen
Campingplatz mit der ganzen Sippe ,oder halt alleine.#h#h#h

Gruss Peter


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

alles klar peter    
wie schon beschrieben wir sind   nur am 25 mai da oben  und düsen abends wieder zurück 



tot ziens


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich bin das ganze WE oben - auch mit ganzer Sippschaft...

Nettes langes WE!


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Moin Moin zusammen!

Werde evt. auch mal gucken kommen in Westkappele,da ich noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt habe und es mir mal anschauen möchte!!

Wo habt ihr denn einen Campingplatz in der Nähe?
Habe einen T4 Bus.

Möchte dann Freitags nachmittag losfahren evt.!!!!

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## krauthi (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

hallo testsieger 

 da oben  gibt es  so viel campinsplätze   wo man einfach so  anfahren kann 
 aber  da wir ja  am donnerstag   den  25 mai  da oben sein werden   mit den boardies  werden wir uns dan wohl verpassen 

aber keine bange   da oben wird um diese jahreszeit   täglich vom ufer aus geangelt 


tot ziens

gruß krauthi


----------



## Peter70 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja beim Campen. |wavey:
Wen alles klar geht sind wir mit dem Wohnwagen vor Ort.
Gruss Peter


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

|wavey: Ich will auch - mein erstes Meeresangeln - wenn man vom angeln mit Schnur, Gabel (Gewicht) und Aalhaken mit Tauwürmern am Weissenhäuser Strand (Abschlußklassenfahrt Realschule) vom Steg absieht - hat aber immerhin ne kleine Platte gebracht - und kopfschüttelnde Discogänger aus meiner Klasse....:m


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Peter70 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja beim Campen. |wavey:
> Wen alles klar geht sind wir mit dem Wohnwagen vor Ort.
> Gruss Peter



 -> ich bin auf dem Camping Zuiderduin -> ist zwischen Westkapelle und Zoutelande. (Joossesweg 9)

Der Campingplatz ist im Umfeld bekannt durch eine guten >> Angelladen <<

Wie Krauthi schon gesagt hat -> das treffen ist schon am Donnerstag.



Wenn Peter70 für Baujahr 70 steht -> kennen wir uns vielleicht? ich bin von 71 und Alsdorf ist ja  nicht sooooo groß.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Guck mal McGill :m


----------



## Peter70 (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Mac Gill
Werden dann auch schon am Mittwoch fahren.
Baujahr 70 stimmt schon. Komme aber aus Aachen, wohne erst seit kurzem in Alsdorf-Mitte.
uffstieg2006.gif


----------



## krauthi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

also das anhängsel gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut #6 

hoffe wir mal das die es auch packen werden


----------



## krauthi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

@ andy

hallo andy schön das du dabei bist  wenn du fragen hast zur ausrüstung   dan einfach melden 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

@ mac gill 

ich sehe  schon kommen das du    für uns   doch lieber mal 100 meter strand absperren musst

ich sach nur    INVASION  DER BOARDIES


----------



## mo jones (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

nabend ! 

hier noch ma der link zu den hornhechtmontagen -> http://www.hornhechtangeln.de/MONTAGEN.htm

gruß
 mo


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Die Seite ist auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.zeevisland.nl/Informatief/Geep.htm

@Peter70
Ich wohne auch in Alsdorf-Mitte, dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn...

@krauthi
zur Not stürmen wir den Steg -> wenn wir mit allen da drauf sind - sind wir bestimmt bald alleine...


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo testsieger
> 
> da oben  gibt es  so viel campinsplätze   wo man einfach so  anfahren kann
> aber  da wir ja  am donnerstag   den  25 mai  da oben sein werden   mit den boardies  werden wir uns dan wohl verpassen
> ...


Moin Moin und danke Dir!!!!

Ach,ihr fahrt vor Frohen Leichnam glaube ich?
Da bin ich ja evt. auch nicht da.
Da fahren wir immer mit 15-20 Mann nach Frankreich Callais.
Werde dann evt. mal dort im Atlantik mei Glück versuchen,wenn ich nicht zu viel in die Flasche geguckt habe?:v

Aber das Jahr fängt erst an und evt. werden wir uns dann mal später in Holland sehen?

Viel Spaß und Fisch für euch!#6

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Ach,ihr fahrt vor Frohen Leichnam glaube ich?



Nö, Termin ist Chr. Himmerlfahrt -> 25 Mai

Fronleichnam ist erst am 15 Juni. 
dazwischen ist dann noch Pfingsten am 4/5. Juni


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo andy schön das du dabei bist wenn du fragen hast zur ausrüstung dan einfach melden


 
Wie Du meinen? Ich Angel immer mit Karpfenruten, Köfis und Bissanzeiger auf Grund. IMMER!:m


----------



## krauthi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Du meinen? Ich Angel immer mit Karpfenruten, Köfis und Bissanzeiger auf Grund. IMMER!:m


 
naja  ich glaube  das wirst du nach zwei drei mal   selber aufgeben   da jeder wurf  dort auf grund  zu einen abriss  führt

wir angeln dort  mit den weitwurfposen und lachsstreifen   
karpfenrute ist schon ok



gruß krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Fraaaank...|uhoh: 

Wenn Du weiterhin alles ernst nimmst was ich sag - selbst schuld:m 
Ich habe euren Thread vom letzten Jahr selbstverständlich verfolgt und alle Infos aufgesaugt - ich habe sogar die Bilder vom Sonnenbrand noch vor augen...#d :c :q 

Lg by Andy


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe sogar die Bilder vom Sonnenbrand noch vor augen...#d :c :q
> 
> Lg by Andy


 
und der war heftig :c


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

:c :c :c  So dann muss ich wohl absagen :c :c :c 

:c :c :c mein sohn geht am 25.5 zur kinderkommunion ,:c :c :c


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Echt, Donnerstag Kinderkommunion???

Hab ich ja noch nie gehöhrt, komisch...

Sonst ist mir ja schon alles untergekommen, Pfingsten, weisser Sonntag, in diesem Jahr geht meine Nichte am 14. Mai -> aber es war immer Sonntags.


Schade...


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

hy christi himmelfahrt ist am 25.05. ich kanns nicht ändern


----------



## Mac Gill (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Oh, Oh -> dann steht ja evtl. eine weitere Absage ins Haus...

Oder ist er der Onkel eingeladen? :q


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

jajaja der onkel ist eingeladen aber der wird trotzdem angeln gehen hoffe das er später dann noch vorbeikommt


----------



## krauthi (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

und OB ich angeln gehe:q :q :q 

werde es mir nicht verkneifen können meinem bruder mal durch die webcame des  restaurantes   zu zuwinken #h 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

und wehe du winkst neettt


----------



## svitti (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich seit gemeint zur Rolf Erlich .
Ich werde Rolf Anrufen und ihn sagen wie Toll es in Westkapelle ist 
und was er Verpaßt hat.


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

soso du willst also einen extra spüldienst machen wärend wir die dicken hechte fangen


----------



## Mac Gill (9. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich mußte den Thread nochmal hochholen, da schon fast in der Versenkung versunken...

Nix neues zu vermelden?

Kinderkommunion umgelegt oder Kind in anderer Pfarre angemeldet?
Neue Mitstreiter, die mit auf Horniejagt gehen?


----------



## Hanselle 007 (10. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ja ich weiss nicht? wenn mich einer mitnehmen kann würde ich auch gerne mal mitkommen ist dann mal eine ganz neue erfahrung und lohnt sich bestimmt also ich währe dabei aber habe leider kein auto Mr,twister


----------



## krauthi (10. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

nun ja über die autoaufteilung wurde ja noch kein wort geschrieben 

würde sagen das die jingen die vorhaben mit ihren auto selber zu fahren es hier mal niederlassen und dan sehen wir wieviel platz vorhanden sein wird 

auto 1. Krauthi 3 plätze frei
auto 2. andy    2 plätze frei


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Andy´s auto könnt auch noch 2 mann + tackle verkraften, als Gegenleistung müßt ihr mir den weg weisen (wer hätte es gedacht....:q ).

LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (11. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

och andy der weg ist ganz einfach|supergri 

immer mir folgen   und du wirst meeresluft schnuppern |kopfkrat 

packt aber nur das nötigste ein  udn schaut  das jedes auto   voll besetzt ist   desto geringer  werden die kosten 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## harry swinger (12. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

@ krauthi

hallo,
kurze frage:
braucht man belgien auch keine papiere/ angelscheine am meer, gelten dort die selben bedingungen wie in holland?
gruss
h


----------



## Diebels (12. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo zusammen,

habe noch nie auf Hornhecht geangelt,interessiere mich aber dafür.
Wie früh muss man denn anfangen zu angeln oder beissen die den ganzen Tag?Wie kann man den Hornhecht zubereiten?

Würde also auch gerne mitfahren!

Diebels


----------



## krauthi (12. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

nun ja zur ersten frage    in belgien braucht man am meer auch keinen schein 

hornhechte  beißen  eigendlich den ganzen tag über   hängt aber auch ein bisschen von den gezeiten ab 

ich habe bisher  hornhechte nur geräuchert gegessen udn kann behaupten das sie  super gut schmecken 


wenn du  mitfahren möchtest  dan seih herzlichst willkommen 

trage dich dan mit in die liste ein 


gruß KRAUTHI


----------



## Diebels (15. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Leute,

ist der Hornhecht immer zu angeln oder ist er,wie beim Hering,nur zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten zu angeln?

Diebels


----------



## krauthi (15. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ein sprichwort  besagt   wenn der raps gelb blüht    der hornhecht hoch fliegt 


also das heißt   so  ab mai    bis zum august hin kan man   den hornhecht  vom ufer aus fangen


----------



## Hanselle 007 (16. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



 nach den bildern zu urteilen scheint das ja riesen spass zu machen sieht auch zimlich danach aus als wahre das ein mann an mann angeln. also wehre es besser nur eine angel mit zu nehmen wolte eigentlich schon eine zweite angel mit nehmen um auf schole zu gehen aber das lassen wir mal lieber sein dem platz entwegen könnte ein klein wenig eng werden 


Gruss Mr.Twister


 



> komme was wolle


 




http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Hanselle 007 (16. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



 und warum den Sonnenmilch kann das sein das mann da einen sonnenbrand bekommt



Gruss Mr.Twister



> Komme was Wolle


 









http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Das Bootstreffen ist ja nun um -> Wenn die Stimmung nur halb so gut wird, wird das auch wieder ein Supi-Tag!!!

Da sehe ich ja die meisten Zecken wieder


...wenn man sich nicht schon vorher mal irgendwo sieht: :q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

klaro sehen wir uns vorher   wieder    und das wir in westkapelle    wieder so viel spaß bekommen werden ist doch wohl klar 

wir haben wohl alle vergessen dir   vorab schon mal kohle zu geben   für die  salmpäckchen  !!!  aber wir sehen uns ja noch mit den kiddis   in kerkrade




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

wie soll ich das machen soll, ich dir das geld überweissen. oder dem Marcel geben.sonst wüste ich nich wie ich dir das geld geben soll.

Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben wohl alle vergessen dir vorab schon mal kohle zu geben für die salmpäckchen !!!


 
#c #c #c


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

es wurde jetzt mehrfach gefragt was man so für das angeln auf Hornhecht so braucht 

deshalb mal eine kleine liste der nötigsten sachen die jeder dabei haben sollte 


Karpfenrute/ grundrute WG bis 100 gr
mittlere rolle mit mindestens 25´r schnur
karabienerwirbel mittlerer größe
20 `r vorfachschnur 
hornhechtschwimmer (oder große wasserkugel) 
kleine oesenhaken
eine schere
messer
lappen 
eimer
zange
totschläger

und ganz wichtig SONNENCREME + schirmmütze

und natürlich noch seine privaten sachen und verpflegung

der Nötige  Salm (1,50-2 € )  wird uns dan Mac Gill     schon vorab besorgen   




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (29. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Was ist mit Stuhl, Grill, Kühlbox???

Die Kühlbox würde ich mit reichlich Akkus bestücken, damit die Hornies auch kühlen Kopfes wieder mit zurück kommen. (Ich hab mir dazu mal so eine elektrische zugelegt -> die kühlt dann den ganzen Tag nach!

Die Hornies gehen auch ganz gut auf Mefo-Blinker  (z.B. Hansen Flash oder Hansen Fight) daher lohnt es sich dann auch, die Spinnrute mitzubringen - zumahl es dann auch chancen auf einen Wolfsbarsch gibt!


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Grill ?????


stuhl ???

das zählt   zu den privaten dingen 


habe soeben mal den gezeitenkalender    zu rate gezogen   und wir haben super  geile bedingungen  an dem Tag 

tiefster stand ebbe  morgens um 7.20 Uhr 

Het getij: Getijvoorspellingen


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (1. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

So Frank ich und Vater fahren mit euch nach westkapelle ich bin doch auch nur süchtig#6#6#6#6


----------



## krauthi (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

so  bevor  dieser tread  ganz  untergeht      habe ich   hier noch mal  für die neulinge  an der küste einen interessanten Link  *Geep*  ist zwar auf holländisch  aber    bei den bildern sieht man mal wie diese  hornhechtschwimmer aussehen und mit ein bisschen  übung kann man   es auch lesen 


martin und  sein vater    sind bei mir mit im auto  

wer  von euch  fährt nun selber ?  und wer ist  bei wehm   mit im auto ????



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Stealth (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

jo da fahre ich auch mit denke ich


----------



## krauthi (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

kein problem stealth                 


 herzlich willkommen  

von wo ? kommst du den ???  zwecks treffpunkt ?


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Frank,da wir nun das Juniorangeln hinteruns haben sind die senioren wieder an der  Reihe,ich werde schon Mittwochs nach Renesse fahren und komme dann von dort nach Westkappelle.


----------



## krauthi (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ja genau Josef   so wie besprochen  habe eben gelesen das die holländische  spezies  die ersten geeps  am fangen sind ( ich hoffe die lassen für uns noch welche drinn )

wenn von der fahrt alles glatt durch geht sind wir so gegen 5 uhr morgens  in westkapelle und können uns mit alle Mann ( + frau )  so richtig breit machen 
ich denke mal so 100 meter  strand  werden wir benötigen bei all den personen 



gruß  Krauthi


----------



## Stealth (24. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

komme aus aachen. bina ber ncoh am überlegn ob ich nicht schon vorfahre und dan anch da komme weil wir in hähe zirikzee/renesse nen caravan haben...


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75655  hier habe ich mal eine suche gestartet für die jenigen die noch keinen  passenden  Hornhechtschwimmer haben

wie schon beschrieben zur not gehen auch  große rote wasserkugeln  oder die vorgebleiten  länglichen wasserkugeln von askari


wenn Harald ( mac gill )  uns ja   vor ort schon den Salm besorgt  würde natürlich auch noch die möglichkeit bestehen   bei ihm ( pn )  anzufragen  ob er    aus dem shop  welche  von den geepdobbers mit bringt

aber das müsstet ihr dan schon mit ihm selber abklären   ob er das machen würde 




wer   nun ein päckchen salm  für diesen tag benötigt  solle sich doch bitte noch melden  kosten  ca  1,50-2 €  und ein päckchen     reicht  für einen tag 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Meldeliste für ein Päckchen Salm 

Krauthi 1 x
Hanselle 1 x
martin 1 x
martins vater 1 x


LISTE WIRD AUF SEITE  1  WEITER  GEFÜHRT


----------



## Hanselle 007 (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Dann nehme ich auch so ein packet 1 mal.....und kann man sich nicht auch die schwimmer beim leo kaufen......?


Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

der Leo  hat solche   dobbers  leider nicht


----------



## Mac Gill (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich habe kein Problem einige Dobbers zu kaufen, einfach melden. Ein paar dümpeln eh in meiner Tasche rum...

Es gibt für Geep in diesem Jahr ein paar Neuigkeiten (sieht ähnlich aus wie eingelegte weisse Garnelen. Ich werde mir davon sicherlich auch ein päckchen antuen -> nur zur Info, damit nachher keiner Meckert...


----------



## Mac Gill (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> der Leo  hat solche   dobbers  leider nicht



Die Orange/Durchsichtigen gibt es beim Leo auch -> die funzen prima und lassen sich auch werfen...ausserdem hat man dann immer was zum enttüddeln :q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> ..ausserdem hat man dann immer was zum enttüddeln :q :q :q


 
das haste  wohl recht  


nun ja  ob der leo die hat  weiß ich nicht genau  aber ich mag die  dinger  nicht und angel auch nicht damit 

mein Ding  sieht  etwas anders aus  |kopfkrat 


und fliegt  auch  viel besser  und tüddeln  ist so gut wie nie drinn



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c  und ich ????  :c


----------



## mo jones (26. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

nabend !

bitte jeweils einmal salm für lucio, lucio sein onkel und für meiner einer.

gruß
 mo


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja  ob der leo die hat  weiß ich nicht genau  aber ich mag die  dinger  nicht und angel auch nicht damit



Hast du Alzheimer?
Den habe ich dir gezeigt, bevor wir zum Bleigießen gefahren sind -> da haben wir noch gesagt, dass viele den Draht abknipsen, und den dann als Durchlaufpose nutzen....



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> mein Ding  sieht  etwas anders aus  |kopfkrat



TAAAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAAAA!!!
Das interressiert mich nicht die Bohne, wie dein Ding aussieht -> und bitte, bitte keine Bilder hier im Board davon!


----------



## Mac Gill (27. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Ich habe gerade mal auf die Webcam geschaut -> Die Bagger sind gerade genau im Blickfeld (Das Fahrwasser wird ausgebaggert) -> dann werden die ja in 3 Wochen fertig sein und wir sollten keine Probleme bekommen.

Ich hatte schon Angst, da die Bagger vor 2 Wochen noch deutlich links vom Steg/Panzer waren...


----------



## the doctor (27. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Meint ihr es funktionieren auch Kunstköder?
Mefo Blinker sind klar.
Habe mir mal was anderes überlegt.
Spirulino, Vorfach von 1,50m, Offset Haken und dann nen Fine Fish, Lunker City etc...oder sogar Illex Darts...:g:m
Würde doch klappen, oder?
Wenn nicht, haue ich mir ne Grandma drauf und versuche den letzten Hai zu erwischen#6


----------



## krauthi (27. April 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

das mit dem spiro  werde ich ja auch versuchen  habe mir schon so eine  dicke granate  besorgt  aber ich werde  als köder  Salm  dran hängen  obwohl  so ein gummiding ja auch vieleicht klappen  würde 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Schwiegereltern sind heute aus Westkappelle zurückgekommen.

An dem Treffpunkt steht ein großer Bauzaun, da gerade die Küstenlinie mit Steinen verstärkt wird!

Es gehen wohl trotzdem Angler bis zum Wasser -> bin mal gespannt, welches plätzchen wir ergattern.
Treffpunkt sollte wirklich ziemlich früh sein!


----------



## the doctor (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Moin,

Wo werden wir uns denn treffen? 
Grenzübergang Vetschau an der Tankstelle ?
Wäre denke ich mal am einfachsten

Boar....2 Uhr ist aber arg füh....oh Mann.....da brauch ich ja garnicht schlafen zu gehen#d|supergri


----------



## krauthi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

jeppa   wie schon   erwähnt  treffpunkt wird um 2.00 uhr (nachts)  am grenzübergang vetschau sein  und wenn alles gut klappt mit  der fahrt    müssten wir so gegen 4.30-4,45 uhr   in westkapelle  sein 


das mit dem bauzauhn  sieht man aber auch gut    mit der webcame   vom westkaap

 vieleicht   ist er aber  auch bis dahin  schon wieder entfernt worden 


tot ziens


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Tach auch,
An alle die in diesem Jahr bei Westkapelle (Zeeland) fischen möchten. Das befestigte Ufer wird überarbeitet, das heiß in der Dauer von 2 Jahern werden dort Basaltblöcke (60 x 60 cm) aufgeschüttet. In 2 Bauabschnitten wird vorgegangen, da muß man in der nächsten Zeit also zusammen rücken. 
Der Grund warum man sich damit so viel Zeit lassen will liegt an der dort enstandenen Fauna, um diese nicht noch zu mehr belasten. 
Also fischen ist moeglich nur mit sehr eingschraenkten Platzangebot.

Gruss Rob
angelmagazin.com


----------



## krauthi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

oha   hört sich ja nicht gut an  

aber wir sind ja früh genug   vorort und werden dan schon unseren nötigen platz beanspruchen 


 tot ziens  Krauthi


----------



## liberator64_4 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo zusammen,

Das Hornhechtangeln wird jetzt (weil sehr warmes wetter) von tag zu tag besser. Wann eventuell kein lachsreifen vorhanden sind dann ist auch Schweine-hart ein sehr gute Koder (sehr feine reifen schneiden).
Merkt euch folgendes: In Westkapelle ist zu dieser zeit die strecke vom Panzer bis zum kleinen leuchtturm vollig gesperrt wegen vorhergenannte bauarbeiten. 

Ich bin sehr gespannt und werde vieleicht am 25 mai in Westkapelle vorbeischauen. Das muss doch sehr lustig werden dort :q !

Ich wunsche euch viel spass, gutes wetter und vor allem viele Hornhechte!

Gruss,

Harry


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				liberator64_4 schrieb:
			
		

> In Westkapelle ist zu dieser zeit die strecke vom Panzer bis zum kleinen leuchtturm vollig gesperrt wegen vorhergenannte bauarbeiten.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Harry


 
schitte
 ich bin davon ausgegangen das zumindestens  ein teilstück noch  frei währe 

wo ? sollen wir den nun mit  19 personen hin wenn am deich alles gesperrt  sein wird  ??

wer hat vorschläge ???



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

habe gerade mal eine email nach zuiderduin geschickt   um mal genau zu erfahnre  was da nun ab geht  und wo wir hin könnten 

ansonsten rufe ich da  morgen mal  an 


tot ziens


----------



## liberator64_4 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hi Krauthi,

Die Strecke der teich vom Leuchtturm richtung Domburg ist offen. Dort ist auch genugend platz. Aber du musst unbedingt sehr fruh dabei sein. 
Ich bin selbst folgendes wochenende in Westkapelle und werde hier davon berichten.
Sonst gibt es naturlich auch noch gute platze bei Neeltje Jans.

Gruss,

Harry


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

habe  soeben eine antwort auf meinen emailanfrage   bekommen 


Zitat :
Hallo Frank,

Van de dijk af mag je NIET vissen, dat is verboden. 

Recht voor onze camping mag je vanaf het strand vissen. Er zit momenteel wel wat geep, maar niet echt veel.

Ik hoop dat je deze mail hebt kunnen lezen, anders moet je maar even bellen
Met vriendelijke groet,

Peter Provoost, Hengelsport "Zuiderduin". 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

wenn jetzt    durch diese umstände  jemand sagt  " ok pesch gehabt   " und möchte die tour  absagen  kann ich das gut verstehen 
unter diese umständen kann ich euch keine platzgarantie geben am wasser  und ich weiß  das es  vom leuchtturm  runter richtung domburg  nicht so dolle ist 


vieleicht kommen ja noch andere vorschläge  wo wir  mit alle mann hinkönnen   ansonsten    warten  wir erst mal ab


----------



## Noob-Flyer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Rechte Seite bis zu den ersten Wellenbrechern, kann man noch genug fangen, nur falls sich bis dahin alles knubbelt, wird es extrem:c


----------



## krauthi (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

http://www.zeevisland.com/stekken--trips/Walcheren-stekken/dijkwestk.htm

hier mal ein bild   wo man genau sehen kann welches stück noch beangel bar  sein wird    quasi  vom leuchturm  bis zu den ersten wellenbrechern 

nan ja  wenn wir ja früh genug  vor ort sind  dürften wir eigendlich noch  genügend platz vorfinden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

ohhhhaaa das kann ja für euch  sehr eng werden... viel glück


----------



## Angelbaby (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Wollte nur mal eben ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben!!!|wavey: 
Im Moment ist das Wetter einfach zu schön um am PC zu sitzen!
Wir sind auf jeden Fall weiterhin dabei!(Muss doch endlich auch noch mal ans Wasser!!!:q )


----------



## Hanselle 007 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

#hNa klar ich bin auch noch dabei|bla: komme was wolle.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Tach geepvissers
Ich war am Sonntag mit einen Kumpel in Zeeland zum Hornis fischen. 
Die Schwertträger sind zwar überall zu sehen nur die guten Fänge lassen noch auf sich warten. Trotz kaltem Wassers ( unter 15C° ) konnten wie 10 Neptuns Pfeile ( bis 70cm) mit Kunst und Naturködern zum Anbiss überreden. 
Nächtes WE. kommen (hoffentlich besserts sich das Wetter) die Zeebaarsen an die Reihe#6.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Hanselle 007 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Boar,Boar,Boar wenn ich das lese,das wir schon um zwei uhr fahren dan läuft es mir eiskalt den Rücken runter.....
Wird das ein langes wochenende ohne schlaf|uhoh: 
aber wird bestimmt lustig,wenn man es so sieht wie ich.
Also wenn ich eine halbe stunde auf der stelle stehen bleibe und mich nicht bewege,wehr es nicht schlecht wenn mich jemand schupsen würde:q :q :q 
sonnst zieht mich im nachhienein noch so ein Killerhornie mit ins Wasser.:q :q 


Gruss Mr.Twister.....


----------



## kelle_fl (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hi Anglerboard!

Ich und mein Vater würden auch kommen! Wir wären dann schon quasi Vorort! Wir bräuchten dann auch beide noch Salm!
Ne Andere Frage, wo genau und wann genau treffen wir uns?
War letztes Jahr um diese Zeit am Leuchtturm, da war die Hölle los, aber es hat Spass gemacht und ein paar Schwertträger waren auch drin!
Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf!
Noch was anderes, ich bin das ganze Wochenende da, hat jemand Lust ein Tag später oder zwei einmal jagt auf Platten zu machen? Ich selber habe noch nie welche gefangen, dafür wäre ich für Hilfe dankbar ;-) Vielleicht kennt jemand ja einen guten HotSpot den wir zusammen beangeln könnte.

Naja bis dann, freu mich riesig und plant uns zwei ein!

Grüße,

Florian Keller


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

alles klar florian
also  zwei mal salm ?
nun ja dadurch  das der deich komplett gespert ist  werden wir  uns ja mit dem stückchen am leuchtturm begnügen müssen  und wenn dort  reichlich platzt für uns sein wird  fahren wir auf suche  nach einer geeigneten stelle

wir werden  mit unserem  autokonveu  so gegen 5 uhr morgens   dort ankommen und treffen uns  dan  am ende des deiches    quasi da  wo man wieder   auf die  hauptstr  zurück  fährt 


nun zu deiner anderen frage 

auf platte   sind die gebiete   um zuiderduin ganz gut und  wolfsbarsche  ,zunge  und co   fängt man  dort auch 
als kleiner tip    frag mal im hengelsportladen zuiderduin nach    die  können sehr gut deutsch  und geben auch  gute ratschläge   zwecks  hotspots


tot ziens  Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Leute,

Ich werde leider doch nicht mitfahren. 
Hatte eben mit Angel-Andy gesprochen. Gehe mal schwer davon aus, das er auch nicht mitfährt.
Mr. Twister muss dann leider halt ne andere Mitfahrgelegenheit suchen.

Wir sehen uns aber denke ich mal zum Saisonauftackt im Juni an den holländischen Gewässern:m#6


----------



## Lucio (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo, 

mein Onkel, Mo und ich sind auch nicht dabei. Wünsche euch viel Spaß, Hornis und genügend Platz.

Grüße Lucio


----------



## krauthi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

schade 


aber ist notiert und geändert



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

oh Boar.....#t was lese ich da?#q |uhoh: :c 
Finde ich ja nett|rolleyes jetzt war ich heute extra beim leo geld ausgeben.Und hast noch nicht mal eine p´n geschrieben....|gr: 
naja wenn das so ist kann ich leider auch nicht mitkommen,so ein sche.....?
Hättes ja mal wenigstens klingen können währ auch nicht böse gewesen wenn du mich aus dem Bett geschmissen hättes....

Also muss ich es jetzt wohl oder übel sagen das ich leider nicht mitkommen kann,weil ich leider keine fahrgelegenheit habe...... 


Gruss Marcel


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

@ mr twister

bei micha und diana  könntest  du noch mitfahren  wenns bei der zusage  nun bleibt  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## kelle_fl (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie das Wetter werden soll? Ich habe gehört net so dolle!?
Wäre ja schade wenn das alles ins Wasser fallen würde. 
Naja bin mal gespannt!


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

alda!!! 
ich denke mal unabhängig vom wetter wird da sowieso einiges ins wasser fallen...wir sind hier im anglerboard


----------



## AngelAndy20 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte eben mit Angel-Andy gesprochen. Gehe mal schwer davon aus, das er auch nicht mitfährt.


 
Das ist leider richtig. Hoffe ihr könnt mit dem mehr an Platz was anfangen, viel Glück!


----------



## Maashunter (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jetzt durch diese umstände jemand sagt " ok pesch gehabt " und möchte die tour absagen kann ich das gut verstehen
> unter diese umständen kann ich euch keine platzgarantie geben am wasser und ich weiß das es vom leuchtturm runter richtung domburg nicht so dolle ist
> 
> 
> ...


 Hallo Frank,lange nichts gehört von dir,sind die Zanderhaken schon geschärft für Ende Mai? Ich werde wohl auch nicht mitangeln am 25. komme euch aber mal besuchen.Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,lange nichts gehört von dir,sind die Zanderhaken schon geschärft für Ende Mai? Ich werde wohl auch nicht mitangeln am 25. komme euch aber mal besuchen.Gruß Josef


 

sitze  quasi schon in den startlöchern und bin  mit sicherheit  am 28    mai aufem wasser

aber vorher   werden noch ein paar hornies verhaftet

schade das du selber nicht mitangeln möchtest  
absagen sind ja nun wirklich schon genügend 

nun ja   wir sehen uns ja dan  aufjedenfall  am wasser



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

So wie ich Maashunter kenne wird er eh seine Rute mithaben. Wenn er dann bei uns ist, und den Blick aufs Wasser wirft gibt es dann kein halten mehr.

Wenn die Hornies da sind wird jeder Angler schwach!

Bei mir war es mal so, dass wir nur für ein Wochenende an die See gefahren sind -> zu Hause hab ich auch gedacht:"Der ganze Angelkram lohnt nicht für ein Wochenende"

-> Nach einem kurzen Spaziergang an der Küste entlang ging es sofort in einen Angelladen, neue Rute gekauft und ab zum Horniesverhaften...:q :q :q


----------



## Maashunter (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hallo Mac Gill, werde bestimmt eine Rute im Kofferraum haben,wird wohl kein Problem sein euch zu finden ,oder.Ich muß doch durch Westkapelle dann hinter dem See rechts rein .werde so um 10 Uhr einfliegen. Gruß Jupp


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hinter dem See rechts rein liegt der Angelladen, wo wir genau hingehen, steht noch nicht endgültig fest - mein letzter Kenntnisstand:

Treffpunkt am Deich zwischen Domburg und Westkapelle und schauen, ob es trotz Baustelle geht...


----------



## krauthi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

nun ja es scheint als währe diesmal der wettergott nicht auf unserer seite 

Wetter 







leichter Regen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regen- schauer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




leichter RegenTemperatur 

 12 °C 14 °C 13 °C - Minimum11°C, gefühlt wie *5 °C* - Maximum16°C, gefühlt wie *11 °C* - Wassertemperatur*12°C*Niederschlag 

 - Risiko 70 % 70 % 70 % - Menge5 mm/TagWind 

 - Richtung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Süd-West
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Süd-West
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Süd-West - Geschwindigkeit 43 km/h 44 km/h 39 km/h - Stärke 6 bft 6 bft 6 bft - Böen 61 km/h 67 km/h 63 km/hLuftdruck 

 1008 hPa 1011 hPa 1011 hPaRelative Feuchte 

 88 % 82 % 88 %


ich hoffe  mal das es sich noch  ändern wird    ansonsten ??????


tot ziens


----------



## the doctor (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Wow,.....bei dem Wind fliegt ihr doch weg!!!
schade, das das Wetter diesmal nicht auf eure Seite steht !


----------



## krauthi (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

genau das ist es ja was mir kopfschmerzen bereitet
#t 
der regen währe ja noch auszuhalten aber bei den windboen fliegt dir der schwimmer wieder entgegen beim auswerfen 
aber noch gebe ich nicht auf    


ICH WILLLLLLLLLLLLL   ANGELNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## kelle_fl (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hi!

Wollte nur bescheid sagen, dass wir (vater und ich) doch nicht komme, des Wetters wegen!
Wollten eigentlich die ganze Woche dort Urlaub machen, aber ein Urlaub im Regen und Sturm haben wir keine Lust und für ein Tag angeln hoch zu fahren lohnt sich für uns net!
Hoffe ihr habt trotzdem Spass!
Ich werde wahrscheinlich am Frohnleichnahm mal hochgondeln, in der Hoffnung auf besser Wetter!

Grüße,

Florian Keller


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

So langsam steigt der Wetter-Frust!!!
--> Habe per Handy schon ein paar absagen bekommen -> auch von welchen, die es noch nicht gepostet haben.

-> Überlegt es euch noch einmal, das Wetter heute ist auch anders als gemeldet!!!!!

Ich bin auf jeden Fall das ganze WE an der Küste.

Sind die Salmbestellungen noch aktuell?
Bitte aus gegebenem Anlass um Info...


----------



## the doctor (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Hi Harald,.....für mich bitte keinen Salm.....
Danke für die Nachfrage!#6


----------



## krauthi (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

so   nun nach langer  überlegung  ist   es  soweit    die tour  ist    abgesagt  dank  dem bescheidenen wetter     ob  regen oder sonne    das währe kleidungsmäßig   noch zu machen  aber   das gräßere  übel  ist  der wind   mit den sturmboen  das macht  das angel dort  quasi unmöglich
martin+ vater+ kumpel+ diana+ micha   wissen auch bescheid  und sind der selben meinung  

 aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben sagt man doch  und  mein vorschlag   währe    das ganze  auf  fronleichnam  den 15 juni  zu verschieben



ich werde die erste seite   mal komplett löschen   was die teilnehmer  angeht  und dan mal sehen wer am 15 juni lust hat    einen neuen angriff zu wagen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Alles klar Frank,bin so oder so oben ,werde Mac Gill mal dort besuchen. Gruß Josef


----------



## Maashunter (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam steigt der Wetter-Frust!!!
> --> Habe per Handy schon ein paar absagen bekommen -> auch von welchen, die es noch nicht gepostet haben.
> 
> -> Überlegt es euch noch einmal, das Wetter heute ist auch anders als gemeldet!!!!!
> ...


HEY MAC GILL WERDE SO GEGEN 10 UHR EINFLIEGEN! Gruß Josef


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Frohnleichnam kann ich nicht -> da bin ich dann leider nicht dabei.

@Josef --> dein Postfach ist voll -> lösch doch mal deine alten PN's

Kommt denn noch jemand?


----------



## Maashunter (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Frohnleichnam kann ich nicht -> da bin ich dann leider nicht dabei.
> 
> @Josef --> dein Postfach ist voll -> lösch doch mal deine alten PN's
> 
> Kommt denn noch jemand?


                ALLES KLAR MAC !!!!


----------



## svitti (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun ja
> 
> da ja letztes jahr die tour schon so vielllllllllllll spaß ( und fisch ) gebracht hat wirds auch dieses jahr wieder nach Westkapelle gehen
> diesmal aber vielllllllllll früher (platzmangel am wasser )
> ...






ich papa kumpel sind dabei frank wir fahren mit dir oder


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Nur noch mal zur Ankündigung -> ich hole keinen Köder -> Bestellungen damit hinfällig!!!


----------



## Peter70 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*

Unser Angeltag in Westkapelle.
Nachdem es in der Nacht zum donnerstag ohne ende geregnet hat, war es tagsüber so schön das es zu einem Sonnenbrand gereicht hat. Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten konten Mac Gill mit Sohn 4 Hornhechte überlisten. Die gleiche Anzahl ging dann auch auf mein Konto.Größenänderung100_2214.JPG


----------



## svitti (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: am 25.Mai.2006  nach Westkapelle auf Hornhechtjagd*



			
				Peter70 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Angeltag in Westkapelle.
> Nachdem es in der Nacht zum donnerstag ohne ende geregnet hat, war es tagsüber so schön das es zu einem Sonnenbrand gereicht hat. Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten konten Mac Gill mit Sohn 4 Hornhechte überlisten. Die gleiche Anzahl ging dann auch auf mein Konto.Größenänderung100_2214.JPG



Glückwunsch harald da hast du ja noch guten wetter erwischt .


----------

